# spicy coconut chicken curry



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

thai chillis (up to u how many u use i go with 5)

500 g chicken breast (diced)

2-3 garlic cloves chopped

1 sweet onion chopped

a tin of coconut nut milk

lemon juice

lemon grass bulb best with 2

dash of water

salt

put the garlic,onions,chillis,lemon grass and water in a blender and blend into a paste.

seal of the chicken on a moderate heat add paste fry of till the paste browns slightly and add coconut milk

cook until chicken done and add the lemon juice stir and serve :thumb:

i tend to use naga peppers aswell but will probly be to hot for most people.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

love coconut


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

i love it lol il post some more recipes with cocnut in, in the next week il get my old college books out lol


----------

